# Leaders for Bull Reds



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Is there any specific way to make your own leaders for bull red fishing? If so can someone post the instructions? Are the ones they sell at academy any good?
I want to make sure I have the right stuff before I go to the beach gathering so I don't look too much like a green horn.

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

here is a pully leader the gundoc taught me. It works great and i have caught some large reds with the set up.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Ahoy Billy, N*everenough has shown a great leader*. It is basically the homemade version of the breakaway leader. If you wish check out the breakawayusa.com web . I have used them for several years. They even have a "fish-finder " type. Also there are other heavy type leaders on the surf-masters web. Hope that helps.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

This is my favorite design - not just for Drum, but for Sharks as well ...

I've heard of folks adding floats to their leaders. I believe they use "pool noodles." Can anyone tell me where you attach the piece of noodle in order to float the bait. I would imagine it would go on the cable attached to the hook. But does it sit up right against the hook, or do you fasten it a foot or two down - between the barrell swivel and the hook. If the float is too close to the hook does it spook the shark from biting?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. I've had the fever since I've joined this forum but haven't had the chance to go to the surf yet. If the wife doesn't change my plans I will be at the beach gathering and I'm sure if I catch a bull red I will make it to the surf more often.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Sure is a lot of hardware!!!


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

It sure works for the casting rigs. May not be necessary for yak dropping but sure did reduce the tangling using the straight-type Academy rigs. Catch a big-un Billy.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Sure is a lot of hardware!!!


Any way you look at it with this rig or a fish finder rig you use the same amount of hardware. a FF rigs takes 2 swivles, 1 coastlock, 2 beads, a hook, a wieght, a streach of mono, and some wire(or mono). The only thing extra on this rig is the cilp for casting.

Here is the common fish finder rig.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The ones I make look just like Neverenough's.
But I use 500lb.mono.


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

ZenDaddy said:


> This is my favorite design - not just for Drum, but for Sharks as well ...
> 
> I've heard of folks adding floats to their leaders. I believe they use "pool noodles." Can anyone tell me where you attach the piece of noodle in order to float the bait. I would imagine it would go on the cable attached to the hook. But does it sit up right against the hook, or do you fasten it a foot or two down - between the barrell swivel and the hook. If the float is too close to the hook does it spook the shark from biting?


HEY ZENDADDY,
THE FLOAT IS ATTACHED TO THE LEADER TO KEEP THE LINE OFF THE BARS.
THIS PREVENTS THE LINE FROM BEING DAMAGED ON THE BARS WHEN THE SHARK IS RUNNING UP AND DOWN THE GUTS.
THIS IS A 40FT LEADER WITH FLOAT I USE.
OSOYAKMAN
http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17600&stc=1


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Those premade rigs from academy will work for reds, but if a shark gets a hold of it, well kiss it goodbye!!! You don't need that big of a hook either.(14/0 or 16/0) I use 6/0 for bull reds and never have a problem.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Seahunt, yes the 6/0 hooks work fine, i like the larger hooks encase a shark picks it up and you can use bigger bait as well has not having to worry about hard heads.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> Seahunt, yes the 6/0 hooks work fine, i like the larger hooks encase a shark picks it up and you can use bigger bait as well has not having to worry about hard heads.


You may as well stick to 15/o or 16/o circle hooks.
They work on everything from Bull reds to bull sharks.
They are not too big.
The small 6/o hooks are too hard to get out IMO, but they will work.
Plus if you get lucky enough to hook a tarpon the bigger hook will work better.
They throw the smaller ones too easily due to the gap between the point and the shank.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

OsoYakman,

Thanks for taking the time to post. I get it now, the float is to protect the line. I thought guys (and gals) were putting float closer to the bait in order to keep it suspended, and prevent it from being covered in sand. Thanks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

question: how do you tie 100lbs mono to a swivel? i have some 80 lbs i was gonna use as a top shot and it's thick as funk. i can't imagine tying a knot with it. thanks. is all this stuff available at Academy?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I use the same Rig Neverenough Posted,.. 2 swivels,120lb 1 snapswivel 200lb,... skip the Beads,... 6 1/2 ft 210lb coated steel Leader,..2 ft of 200lb mono Crimped to the Last of the 2 swivels then to a 16/o or 18/o Circle Hook ! They get on it and Don't come Loose unless a Big Shark Bites Thru the Mono,.... but thats Cool With Me !!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Toonces-
Either crimp it or use a grinner knot. Grinner is 4 wraps up, throught the bottom like a clinch, and 3 or 4 more wraps through the middle, exiting same as the standing line. Moisten and pull, should fall into place just fine. Best knot I know of for larger diameter mono (50+).


----------

